# Yes!



## elektro (Sep 3, 2003)

NO!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 3, 2003)

Moved to "???".


----------



## elektro (Sep 3, 2003)

??? How am I making a Question form?


----------



## edX (Sep 3, 2003)

because we haven't the slightest idea what this post meant. it's nicer than just deleting it as spam, wouldn't you say?


----------



## elektro (Sep 3, 2003)

Mr. edx, you are a friend. YES!


----------



## The Memory Hole (Sep 4, 2003)

46.2 years... Forty-six point two years... Forty-six & two... Forty-six & 2... yep I'm tired and listening to Tool too much... I'll shut up now. Good thing pretty much everyone else is acting "odd" in this thread. Perhaps this will go unnoticed...


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Oh, wow... I completely forgot about that song when I was writing that post!  I love that song, too!

Maybe some soothing Shine On You Crazy Diamond?


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elektro _
> *NO! *



YES!


----------



## adambyte (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey, hey, calm down. Don't make me separate you two.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 4, 2003)

Elektro is a much cooler mascot than Hervé.

Can we keep it?


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 6, 2003)

why am i always confused around random people?


----------



## Randman (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe?


----------



## Arden (Sep 6, 2003)

Q: What is the difference between an orange?

A: The horse doesn't have handlebars.

Heard that at a music festival one time.  The drummer was killing time at the mic'.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 7, 2003)

I don't get it, is it supposed to make sense or not?
But arden,  I thought you were such a cool guy I just sent a powerbook G3 to your "Location."
hmmm, 123 Fake Street, Modesto, CA...


----------



## chevy (Sep 7, 2003)

Why not a PB G5 ?


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

No, it's not supposed to make sense.

Chevy: I'm just going to drop a G6 upgrade into it anyway.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 7, 2003)

man, you think I'm rich? I'm not wealthy enough to get one of those, I'm in debt already!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 15, 2003)

No.


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Maybe...


----------



## mr. k (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, ricky was right, I can't even afford clothes... (yes I have clothes, I convince my parents  to pay or them :b But where's my independence!  And I want a powerbook...)  But what is this thread about?  It's probably more off topic then the caf&eacute;...


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

It's like Seinfeld.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 15, 2003)

Yes?


No!    But maybe...







...Wait, no!


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Who's post-whoring now, you arse?


----------



## mr. k (Sep 16, 2003)

It's ok arden...
No... it's not...





No, it sure is ;^)


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes?


----------



## Cat (Sep 16, 2003)

MU!?!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Who's post-whoring now, you arse? *


Hey!  Watch the name calling!  

At least I'm on topic.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 16, 2003)

there is a topic?


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 16, 2003)

No?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 16, 2003)

I SEE


----------



## Randman (Sep 16, 2003)

Perhaps.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 17, 2003)

Not perhaps! YES!


----------



## Randman (Sep 17, 2003)

Perhaps yes? 

Si? Oui? Dway? Da? Ja?


----------



## Jason (Sep 17, 2003)

what in the bloody blue hell is going on in here?!


----------



## pds (Sep 18, 2003)

*BOOM!*


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 18, 2003)

NO!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 18, 2003)

_You say yes, I say no
You say stop, I say go go go..._


----------



## pds (Sep 19, 2003)

And now they are getting "Naked"
Let it be....


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

I vote this the weirdest thread on the site.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 19, 2003)

NO!


----------



## pds (Sep 19, 2003)

*BOOM!*
 

HA HA HA


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

And the cycle of violence continues.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *I vote this the weirdest thread on the site. *


I match your vote, and raise you a dollar.  Yes!


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 19, 2003)

Kinda Samuel-Beckett-ish.


----------



## pds (Sep 19, 2003)

Yeah, the making of Godot...


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

hey what happened to the member who started this thread 

Yes ::evil::


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 19, 2003)

YES...


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

I don't kNOw!


----------



## chevy (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pds _
> *Yeah, the making of Godot... *



Wait... when does Godot arrive Mr Ubu the King ?


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 19, 2003)

> Wait... when does Godot arrive Mr Ubu the King ?



BOY: 
(in a rush). Mr. Godot told me to tell you he won't come this evening but surely tomorrow.


----------



## chevy (Sep 19, 2003)

Old Guy:
(sleepy) ok, I'll wait for the next train, if the see is not too high.


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Where's my damn pizza?  The marmoset was supposed to be here 45 minutes ago!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

what kind of pizza,
oh yeah 

NO::


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

It's supposed to have shoe laces and laundry detergent, with a side order of plastic pretzels.  And now it's nearly 3 hours late!

(Come on, see what you can do with Photoshop. )


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

hahahah, ummm ok ill need some time


----------



## pds (Sep 19, 2003)

Life! Chaos! Yes!


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 20, 2003)

Yes


----------



## chevy (Sep 20, 2003)

rrrffflll rrrffffllll rrrffffllll


----------



## pds (Sep 20, 2003)

that makes a ssshhhhfffflllll!  

so how about new cards


----------



## chevy (Sep 20, 2003)

red 2


----------



## pds (Sep 20, 2003)

OK, he said he'd be here, but is here here or is here there? Did you hear?


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 21, 2003)

YES!


----------



## Arden (Sep 21, 2003)

Renderosity has some cool playing cards...


----------



## Trip (Sep 21, 2003)

And then the fish starting spitting out little children. It resembled a giant ***** in the sky. And as we walked home there was a dead wildcat. There were some twinkies, and we ate 4. Let me tell you, after 7 twinkies your stomach starts to think! What does my stomach think about? What every stomach thinks about...grum.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 22, 2003)

Life is a beach  No?


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

General Rapid Undulating Movement?  Really?  I thought stomachs didn't have to think about that, I thought they just did it.

Let me tell you a story.  This is a story about a flim-flam, but then one day it said, "Mommy, I don't want to go to school!"  And his mommy gave it a pony and sent it away, but then the pony went off a cliff and the flim-flam fell for over 2000 years.  After figuring out a way to trim his beard with his teeth, the flim-flam had a nice comfy coat to keep him warm for the coming apocalypse.  After everybody was dead, the flim-flam took a stick and made a fire, but then a government agent resembling ex-President Bush told him to put it out because he could burn something down.  So the flim-flam kicked the hologram ghost in the sack, which caused it to laugh histerically and say, "That's where I feel no pain!  Only pleasure!"  Then the flim-flam ran away, and the fire burned down the hologram ghost.  Suddenly a flying porpoise came to the flim-flam and told him that Androo was still alive, and living off the tails of large rats.  So the flim-flam climbed on the porpoise's back, causing it to fall out of the air and break its neck, meaning the flim-flam had to walk.  He walked for 48 years until he found Androo's cave, which had a large Tree in front of the entrance.  The Tree said, "You shall not pass!" but the flim-flam was already inside the cave.  He hadn't talked to Androo for 5 minutes before he ran screaming from the cave like an insane person.  The insane flim-flam ran and ran until he fell off another cliff and fell for another 2000 years, until he hit a pocket of helium and rose for 2000 years.  By this time, the flim-flam's muscles were rotted away and he was composed of nothing but skin and bones, though the toothpicks had decayed long ago.  So he grabbed ahold of the cliff's edge and took a bite, only to find that his teeth were composed of liquid mercury, which he had never known.  So he decided to inject the patient with adrenaline, but the napkin was too dirty, so the salon's customers exploded.

THE END... or is it? *Cue Twilight Zone theme*


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

The above was written while under the influence of absolutely no substances, and while in absolutely no way sleepy or fatigued.  I take no responsibility if it causes undue hemhorraging of your liver or esophagus.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *The above was written while under the influence of absolutely no substances, and while in absolutely no way sleepy or fatigued.  I take no responsibility if it causes undue hemhorraging of your liver or esophagus. *


You are mad!  YES!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 22, 2003)

I don't like flim-flam.
I should brush my teeth.
Gpd I love the minnesota vikings.
Poor Culpepper, bruising your back hurts.
I need a drink.

What's this thread about again?


----------



## elektro (Sep 22, 2003)

YES!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elektro _
> *YES! *


Affirmative!


----------



## pds (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. K _
> *
> What's this thread about again? *



A stich in time



BOOM


----------



## Ricky (Sep 22, 2003)

Don't make Hulkaros angry! You wouldn't like Hulkaros when he's angry!


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 23, 2003)

YES


----------



## pds (Sep 23, 2003)

he gets royalties, right Hulkaros?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 23, 2003)

More like Hulkaros gets royalties from me.  

And he pays royalties to Mr. Jobs for use of the word "boom."


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 23, 2003)

Right! No?


----------



## pds (Sep 23, 2003)

Then we're all pirates! 




Yes/No


----------



## Ricky (Sep 23, 2003)

Aye!


----------



## Cat (Sep 24, 2003)

This thread has just won the "Ronnie Soak" award!


----------



## pds (Sep 24, 2003)

is he John Galt's cousin?


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes/No/Yes/No... Yes?


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 24, 2003)

Who is John Galt?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2003)

Forget John Galt, who in the world is  Ronnie Soak?


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

*MAYBE!!!!!!!*

Then again, maybe not.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 25, 2003)

YES!


----------



## Cat (Sep 25, 2003)

Ronnie is the fifth horseman of the apocalypse (the tea-time of the gods), who left before they became famous ...


----------



## pds (Sep 25, 2003)

Oh, you mean he beat it before things went helter skelter?

Objective thing to do...


----------



## chevy (Sep 27, 2003)

NO


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

*YES!*
No...
Maybe?
_I don't know!_

LOL... this is definitely the weirdest thread I've read on this site, thanks (in part or in whole) to my little story about the flim-flam.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 28, 2003)

Congrats, this thread sure is goofy.
I stopped reading it awhile ago, but had to come back because there's 7 pages of absolutely *nothing.*


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 28, 2003)

NO!


----------



## pds (Sep 28, 2003)

NOt NObody, NOt NOhow!


----------



## pds (Sep 28, 2003)

John Galt's not nothing - Neither is Ronny


----------



## Cat (Sep 28, 2003)

Ronald (Ronnie) Soak:

http://world.std.com/~kcl/discronniesoak.html


----------



## mr. k (Sep 28, 2003)

hygenic dairyman?
that doll is intimidation.


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey, Seinfeld was a show about absolutely nothing, and it stayed on the air for ten years, and was still quite popular when it went off.


----------



## pds (Oct 1, 2003)

100?

YES!



Ronnie is scary


----------



## mr. k (Oct 1, 2003)

Seinfeld was definitely funny, and yes, nothing when put into good sequence is great.  Ronnie may be scary, but for sure he is not funny!
Man I just found remnants of the best lego ship I ever built, a little hovercraft/jetski like creation.  My brother gutted it!  Ugh!


----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

::ha:: ::ha::

Post 100 in this thread!  *YES!*


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 2, 2003)

*NOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

*MWA HA HA HA HA ::ha::!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/power trip]


----------



## Cat (Oct 2, 2003)

Nobody read "Thief of Time"?


----------



## pds (Oct 2, 2003)

The only thing that can't be recycled!


----------



## pds (Oct 8, 2003)

but it is non-polluting, environmentally friendly.


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 15, 2003)

YES!! ::evil::


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 15, 2003)

No! 



Yes?


----------



## Arden (Oct 15, 2003)

Amazing how this thread has over 100 posts...

*PERHAPS!*


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 15, 2003)

Sorry but it is YES!


----------



## pds (Oct 15, 2003)

definitely
absolutely 
positively 

Yes


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 15, 2003)

Agreed!


----------



## Ricky (Oct 15, 2003)

Indubitably, old chum.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 15, 2003)

no!


----------



## pds (Oct 15, 2003)

you don't look convinced


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 16, 2003)

NO!


----------



## pds (Oct 16, 2003)

no-one every accused Hulk of being wishy-washy


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 16, 2003)

How dare you!

Yes!!!


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

Hulk, you're wishy-washy.

PDS:


----------



## Mat (Oct 17, 2003)

Dumbest thread ever!!

YES!!


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 17, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 17, 2003)

DITTO!


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 17, 2003)

@#$%&

YESSSSS!!!

#$%%^

Yes!


----------



## Cat (Oct 17, 2003)

BLITRI!


----------



## pds (Oct 18, 2003)

HAI 

DA! 

AIWA! 

'nuff said!


----------



## chevy (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> ...




I agree.


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 18, 2003)

Um...blitzball?

NO


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 18, 2003)

I will destroy you all! 



YES!!! 

YESS!!!


----------



## pds (Oct 18, 2003)

You are not alone, Ronnie and John are with you

YES


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

Okay, it's time for syllable euphemisms!  Thatte's wear ewe thai'p wurts thatte eire spealed az weerdely az paussibble.


----------



## Cat (Oct 19, 2003)

... and now for something completely different: the larch!


----------



## nervus (Oct 19, 2003)

That was a goooood laugh

nervus


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 19, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## pds (Oct 19, 2003)

One wrong step there Larch and it's

NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 19, 2003)

yes.


----------



## Arden (Oct 21, 2003)

I saw a funny commercial today, a woman was dreaming about Riverdancing with a long line of William Shatners.  I can't remember what the product was though...


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 24, 2003)

Tell no to shove it. Join yes today!


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm thinking positive 

YES!!!!


----------



## Cat (Oct 25, 2003)

Yo! Nes?


----------



## Arden (Oct 25, 2003)

Cat said:
			
		

> Yo! Nes?


 Ditto, I guess...


----------



## pds (Nov 6, 2003)

Not anymore!


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

pds said:
			
		

> Not anymore!


 I beg to differ.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 9, 2003)

what?!?!
this thread has tanked!


----------



## Arden (Nov 11, 2003)

Hmm, I hope not... threads like this are fun!


----------



## Arden (Nov 11, 2003)

Oh yeah, almost forgot:

*YES!!*


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 11, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## mr. k (Nov 11, 2003)

no never never no ::alien:: 
:alien: ;^)


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm gonna be that one thats taking over!
Now this is what its like when worlds collide!


----------



## nb3004 (Nov 13, 2003)

?????

No!


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 13, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 13, 2003)

Yep.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 13, 2003)

no no no no no + (no)(infinity) = yes?


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 14, 2003)

NO?


----------



## pds (Nov 14, 2003)

Ronny resurrected!


----------



## Cat (Nov 14, 2003)

No! It's Ronnie, not Ronny ... tsk, tsk ...


----------



## Arden (Nov 15, 2003)

JohnnyV said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be that one thats taking over!
> Now this is what its like when worlds collide!


 Cool song.

*YES!!!!*


----------

